# Pro Mar ceiling paint



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Anybody use this stuff yet? Is it truly a DEAD flat? Does it cover while rolling it out? Any feed back? I've been seriously disappointed in the last year with the lack of viable sw options in the roll and brush flat dept...been thinking about going over to rodda or Bm and taking a test drive. I really hate entertaining that thought but I gotta have a reliable lid product that hits all the marks.
I've got a dead flat repaint coming up in a couple of weeks, walls &lids same color/same product right over existing (we're matching it) in 1 coat. Builders did a bang up job 18 years ago so I know 1 coat is a bit of a stretch but that's the budget....about 4000sq ft of it...occupied.ez paint overall....older couple, no kids or pets, on the beach with LOTS of natural light pouring in...


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

If your just using white, it's great. But if you get it tinted, it will shadow box on you


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

CHB always works well for me. Truly dead flat


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Chb?


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I use a regional line from SW called Mid-South Acrylic. Not much help, if its not available in your area. But I was curious about the Pro Mar ceiling paint. The 200 flat is not quite flat enough for me on some repaints.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

And ill ask about msa Exactly...our options are limited to 400 or builders ..not that pm is all that awesome but we need a good mid range that is dead flat and rollable...hope they figured it out this time. I dunno what they did to Eminence, but it used to be fine, imo. Now, not so much....


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

SW CHB Chicago High Build. Although, I could not find it on their website. Easy to roll and touch-up if need be. I believe it is cheeper than PM


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Chb is a better bet it's a dead flat


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Anybody use this stuff yet? Is it truly a DEAD flat? Does it cover while rolling it out? Any feed back? I've been seriously disappointed in the last year with the lack of viable sw options in the roll and brush flat dept...been thinking about going over to rodda or Bm and taking a test drive. I really hate entertaining that thought but I gotta have a reliable lid product that hits all the marks.
> I've got a dead flat repaint coming up in a couple of weeks, walls &lids same color/same product right over existing (we're matching it) in 1 coat. Builders did a bang up job 18 years ago so I know 1 coat is a bit of a stretch but that's the budget....about 4000sq ft of it...occupied.ez paint overall....older couple, no kids or pets, on the beach with LOTS of natural light pouring in...


The deadliest dead flat is BM ceiling paint.  30$/gallon or so, but I'd use some latex extender with it. From what I remember , it covers pretty good.


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

I used the pro mar ceiling paint and eminence
Eminence use to be good but they changed the formula. 
My goto ceiling paint is Masterhide from SW, it's cheap, and covers great. Only problem is that it splatters so you better drop everything


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Agree about Emminence. It was so much better when it was Classic 99 ceiling paint. The Emminence leaves noticeable lap marks. ProMar 400 is what I've been using and it's dead flat and doesn't lap like Emminence does, but it's still not as good as PPG's flat ceiling paint.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Agree about Emminence. It was so much better when it was Classic 99 ceiling paint. The Emminence leaves noticeable lap marks. ProMar 400 is what I've been using and it's dead flat and doesn't lap like Emminence does, but it's still not as good as PPG's flat ceiling paint.


And imo it just doesn't cover very well by roller...I'm gonna check into that chb and masterhide...thanks guys. Bm 508 is what someone else was referring to, right? I did a lid in it not long ago but it was $65/g.! To be fair, we just have a cash account with them as we don't shop Bm very often...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Just talked to my rep and ghb and msa are both regional. There's probably a xover but she has to dig up whatever that may be.. :/


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd have to look it up again but I'm pretty sure promar 400 has a higher gloss rating than 200, I don't like either for ceilings. :no:

I've been using Masterhide forever without any problems. On occasion I'll use Painters Edge which is just as good but I think it splatters a little more. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Buddy of mine used the pro mar ceiling paint and loved it. I like QualyKote for ceilings and offices. That's my go to ceiling paint.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'd have to look it up again but I'm pretty sure promar 400 has a higher gloss rating than 200, I don't like either for ceilings. :no:
> 
> I've been using Masterhide forever without any problems. On occasion I'll use Painters Edge which is just as good but I think it splatters a little more.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


200 is has a little sheen to it....400 is flat, and fine for spraying, not for rolling imo...poor coverage.. I asked her about masterhide You sure that a sw product? She said she doesn't have "master" anything ...rodda does...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> 200 is has a little sheen to it....400 is flat, and fine for spraying, not for rolling imo...poor coverage.. I asked her about masterhide You sure that a sw product? She said she doesn't have "master" anything ...rodda does...


200 has 1-3 units of gloss @ 85° and it says 400 have 0-5 units of gloss @ 85° I don't know what that proves but either way I either way they are pretty close. 

Yes I promise SW Masterhide is real I've been using it for years. It has 0-2 units of gloss. 

Do you have access to Painters Edge? Like I said it's pretty close. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Masterhide does what the name implies. It splatters like mad and always has that chalky look. Most new homes in my area were sprayed with it. My SW store manager said everyone's using the painters edge paint now for new construction. He said it's the same or better. That's not saying much. QualyKote falls I between pm400 and 200 in quality. I love it for brush and roll ceilings. I can cover new wallboard in two coats in extra white with no primer and it looks great.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm just overthinking it a little I suppose....justifiably, but still overthinking it. Know what sucks? I've been doing this for 22 years now. Why the heck is a basic ceiling flat a thorn in my side these days? Never used to be an issue. Ever. It just shouldn't be such a pita to get a dead, flat, white mid grade paint. There should be no question. I get the voc compliance blah blah blah...but for God's sake why can't they just leave 1 go to standard alone...

They used to have a great, cheap product called pro touch or something that stuff was great imo..and cheap.
Thanks for sharing your experiences and product knowledge and suggestions, guys. I'm thinkin I'll give this Pro Mar lid paint one shot at this upcoming job. If it doesn't work out, I just might be moving some of the business over to Rodda....I hate change. It just seems like sw is catering more to the HO's these days. I like the way it used to be...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I'm just overthinking it a little I suppose....justifiably, but still overthinking it. Know what sucks? I've been doing this for 22 years now. Why the heck is a basic ceiling flat a thorn in my side these days? Never used to be an issue. Ever. It just shouldn't be such a pita to get a dead, flat, white mid grade paint. There should be no question. I get the voc compliance blah blah blah...but for God's sake why can't they just leave 1 go to standard alone...
> 
> They used to have a great, cheap product called pro touch or something that stuff was great imo..and cheap.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences and product knowledge and suggestions, guys. I'm thinkin I'll give this Pro Mar lid paint one shot at this upcoming job. If it doesn't work out, I just might be moving some of the business over to Rodda....I hate change. It just seems like sw is catering more to the HO's these days. I like the way it used to be...


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Chb has been my ceiling paint for years. Never a complaint


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I'm just overthinking it a little I suppose....justifiably, but still overthinking it. Know what sucks? I've been doing this for 22 years now. Why the heck is a basic ceiling flat a thorn in my side these days? Never used to be an issue. Ever. It just shouldn't be such a pita to get a dead, flat, white mid grade paint. There should be no question. I get the voc compliance blah blah blah...but for God's sake why can't they just leave 1 go to standard alone...
> 
> They used to have a great, cheap product called pro touch or something that stuff was great imo..and cheap.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences and product knowledge and suggestions, guys. I'm thinkin I'll give this Pro Mar lid paint one shot at this upcoming job. If it doesn't work out, I just might be moving some of the business over to Rodda....I hate change. It just seems like sw is catering more to the HO's these days. I like the way it used to be...


do you have a Pratt & Lambert dealer near by? I've got a few guys liking the ProHide Silver Ceiling paint. Cheap, dead flat, good hide, easy application. I'd say it was worth a try if you can get it.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I used pro mar ceiling paint last week. Sprayed on two coats and no back rolling, I was pleased. Yes it is flat. 
My ceiling paint of choice has been Eminence, usually two coats. Not sure if I will switch.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

Rodda's Master Painter Flat is my go-to for ceilings. It's dead flat, covers great, thicker than ProMar, Ultra-Low VOC, and my price is about $20/gallon. I find it very comparable to the Benjamin Moore 508 Ceiling paint that's $30+ per gallon. Just 1 coat is all it ever needs.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

thamberg said:


> Rodda's Master Painter Flat is my go-to for ceilings. It's dead flat, covers great, thicker than ProMar, Ultra-Low VOC, and my price is about $20/gallon. I find it very comparable to the Benjamin Moore 508 Ceiling paint that's $30+ per gallon. Just 1 coat is all it ever needs.


Got to take a spin with a bunch of mp flat over the last couple of days, it's been nice so far on the walls. Nice flow, great consistency, and I'd agree with the statement about being thicker than pm.it was nice.no lids on this one though. Just a spiff up before sale. But it's going for 1.5 million so it's gotta be good. Loads of touch up, only had to roll out a few walls and lots of dark colors. All the paint was on site already...pretty impressed overall.. they're labeling system leaves a bit to be desired. Dang painters didn't label anything either so that kinda sucked....p-1 was 3 "flavors" of the same color that had been matched over the years so you can guess how that started out.lol


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Ohio Painter said:


> I used pro mar ceiling paint last week. Sprayed on two coats and no back rolling, I was pleased. Yes it is flat.
> My ceiling paint of choice has been Eminence, usually two coats. Not sure if I will switch.


I feel ya, Eminence is great if sprayed...used to be pretty good by roller...not sure what the did but there are a lot of complaints that echo my own experiences with it in that dept.....


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> do you have a Pratt & Lambert dealer near by? I've got a few guys liking the ProHide Silver Ceiling paint. Cheap, dead flat, good hide, easy application. I'd say it was worth a try if you can get it.


P&l does have some great products. Not a prevalent presence here though...that I know if anyway. I'm sure they're here somewhere though.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

This, for rolling, but not as readily available as most other ceiling paints.


----------



## cuttingedge (May 5, 2014)

CHB stands for Chicago Home Builders..


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> ProMar 400 is what I've been using and it's dead flat and doesn't lap like Emminence does, but it's still not as good as PPG's flat ceiling paint.


I like ProMar 400 for ceilings. But since it's not a ceiling paint, I'm not sure about the color. I noticed SW has a color called "Ceiling Bright White". Maybe for coverage or style or whatever the default "Extra White" color is not ideal?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Where is it?*



Gymschu said:


> This, for rolling, but not as readily available as most other ceiling paints.


I see this regularly touted in ceiling paint posts, but I have yet to find it in either a PPG store or at Menards, at least here in Chicago area.

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> I see this regularly touted in ceiling paint posts, but I have yet to find it in either a PPG store or at Menards, at least here in Chicago area.
> 
> futtyos


It won't be sold at Menard's. (it's too expensive for them to be able to make any money off of it, at least at the retail price mark-up they are after) And since PPG has eliminated the "Pittsburgh" branding from the PPG company stores they probably have it labelled under just "PPG" branding now. The item number should be the same whatever the new label brand is.


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

https://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/products/property-solution-interior-latex


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

California ceiling paint 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👌🏻🇺🇸


----------



## HC-Raad (Jan 26, 2017)

ProMar ceiling paint is great. Dries flat, touches up great.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

There is no better ceiling paint than Ben Moore Waterborne as its the deadest flat, but it is bright white, so it really matters your customer base (this is the key). However, equally impressive ceiling paint is Ben Moores Muresco ceiling paint, and it is not as bright white. Ceilings are too much a pain to mess around with multiple coats and either of these produce perfect finishes. CHB is sh1t. As is Promar.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> There is no better ceiling paint than Ben Moore Waterborne as its the deadest flat, but it is bright white, so it really matters your customer base (this is the key). However, equally impressive ceiling paint is Ben Moores Muresco ceiling paint, and it is not as bright white. Ceilings are too much a pain to mess around with multiple coats and either of these produce perfect finishes. CHB is sh1t. As is Promar.


But they gotta use the cheap stuff on ceilings! That's how they make more money! Doesn't matter how much labor gets wasted! No way they're going to pay that kind of money for a ceiling paint! I've heard all of these before and it still doesn't make sense to me. Why people insist on using cheap paint on ceilings and having to do multiple coats......I just don't get it. And Promar should be called "coatmor".


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*PPG Premium vs PPG 250*



PACman said:


> It won't be sold at Menard's. (it's too expensive for them to be able to make any money off of it, at least at the retail price mark-up they are after) And since PPG has eliminated the "Pittsburgh" branding from the PPG company stores they probably have it labelled under just "PPG" branding now. The item number should be the same whatever the new label brand is.


PAC, I called my local PPG store and they said that the PPG Premium Ceiling Paint is not widely available in the Chicago area. He said they carry the 250 Ceiling Paint, #1200 (the old Glidden line) and that that paint is also very good.

I am estimating on doing a repaint for a house going on the market. There is a can of Muresco in the basement, but I do not know if that is what is on every flat ceiling. I guess what I am saying is that I am looking for a ceiling paint that will hide sins and cover well as there will be a bunch of repairs on several of the ceilings.

Funny how one poster will say ceiling paint A is the greatest and another poster will say its the worst.

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> PAC, I called my local PPG store and they said that the PPG Premium Ceiling Paint is not widely available in the Chicago area. He said they carry the 250 Ceiling Paint, #1200 (the old Glidden line) and that that paint is also very good.
> 
> I am estimating on doing a repaint for a house going on the market. There is a can of Muresco in the basement, but I do not know if that is what is on every flat ceiling. I guess what I am saying is that I am looking for a ceiling paint that will hide sins and cover well as there will be a bunch of repairs on several of the ceilings.
> 
> ...


Some of the PPG stores are kind of stuck on whatever brand they used to be apparently. At least that's the story I'm getting. The stores that were ICI Dulux or Glidden branded before the change to PPG kind of stick to what is known to them. (Which really isn't a bad idea) It may also have a lot to do with what was the predominant brand in the Chicago market before the buy-out. People in that area know the Glidden line so why fight it. I have seen many, many ceiling paint recommendations through the years as well as sold hundreds. That particular PPG line stands out to me as a particularly good value and a quality ceiling paint. The old BM Muresco line is a quality paint but the pricing may push it out of contention as a "value". 

I would offer as an alternative if it is available to you the Pratt & Lambert Prohide Gold Ultra Super one coat white factory white or the California Premium Ceiling paint. Or the Ben Moore ceiling paint (don't remember the product number) but again the price is a little higher.

I have also seen a lot of inner city "rental" units painted with ..........never mind.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Menard's carries this version of the PPG ceiling paint. I've used it and it's almost as good as the premium PPG ceiling paint.
Pittsburgh Paints & Stains® Ultra® White Interior Latex Ceiling Paint - 1 gal.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Menard's carries this version of the PPG ceiling paint. I've used it and it's almost as good as the premium PPG ceiling paint.
> Pittsburgh Paints & Stains® Ultra® White Interior Latex Ceiling Paint - 1 gal.


wow that's stuff is almost $17 a gallon! It must be good stuff!


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

PACman said:


> wow that's stuff is almost $17 a gallon! It must be good stuff!


Actually, with the perpetual 11% rebate given out by Menard's, the price is closer to $16 a gallon!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Actually, with the perpetual 11% rebate given out by Menard's, the price is closer to $16 a gallon!


That's dang near twice as expensive as the Conco flat! Must be a lot more gooder!


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

ProMar 200 = terrible for ceilings
CHB: regional product, developed as "Chicago Home Builders" with a dirty little secret. It's ProMar 400--cross filled on the same line. Stores get a lower POS cost on CHB (and other regional products, like MidSouth Acrylic & Masterhide) due to no marketing costs being associated with the product. HOWEVER, district management is trying to move people out of the lines, because corporate now wants to leverage economies of scale and provides a little carrot to the district for sticking with 200 / 400. At the district level, many products are 80% margin and regionals might be 60% . . . there's a reason SW will not fight over quality when they could simply push you into something different (that might be a cross fill). But kudos to them for gobbling up the industry. There's very few left to keep SW honest in their pricing / quality.


----------



## Roll_Cam_Tide (Feb 3, 2017)

If your near an old Glidden/PPG store check out the 1290 High Build Flat. Works wonders on ceiling imperfections. Otherwise the Mopako or 1250 maintenance line are good dead flats.


----------

